# creamsicle leo's



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

love some of the JMG creamsicles, but got me thinking, to get the striking colours do you have to breed to 2nd generation plus?

which would be: 

1st gen - mack snow x SHTCT - creamsicle then

2nd gen - creamsicle x creamsicle

also can you use a supersnow in place of regular mack or does the dominant ss then mess it up? and you end up with mack snow and supersnows and no creamsicles?

Hope that made sense, I'm just interested in how everything works at the mo and its not one I can use the morph calculater for, it amazing how the snow co-dom works itself.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

You could use either snow or super snow to start a creamsickle project.
To be honest though it is unlikely you will witness results that warrant the name "creamsickle", which by definition is a Mack Snow Super Hypo Tangerine, in the first generation offspring.
From here you would need to breed the best examples to each other to get the desired look.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> You could use either snow or super snow to start a creamsickle project.
> To be honest though it is unlikely you will witness results that warrant the name "creamsickle", which by definition is a Mack Snow Super Hypo Tangerine, in the first generation offspring.
> From here you would need to breed the best examples to each other to get the desired look.


thats interesting thanks, 

could I ask tho what happens to the 25% supersnow produced in a creamsickle x creamsickle pairing? are they "normal" supersnows, supersnow hypos or still classed as a creamsickle because the SHTC will still influence the colouration?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

stokesy said:


> thats interesting thanks,
> 
> could I ask tho what happens to the 25% supersnow produced in a creamsickle x creamsickle pairing? are they "normal" supersnows, supersnow hypos or still classed as a creamsickle because the SHTC will still influence the colouration?


The super snow from such a breeding could be standed Super snow and Super snow hypo, BUT!, The Super snow hypo will look just like standed Super snow but will be genetically Hypo. Hypo patterning doesn't affect Super snow trait.

Best way to go IMO, Is breed a Snow hypo SPLIT Super snow to a good Super hypo tangerine, Then incubate for female and get the Snow hypo offspring and breed to another good Super hypo tangerine male. And maybe repeat again then they will start to Tang up.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

gazz said:


> . Hypo patterning doesn't affect Super snow trait.
> .


now theres a mistake I was making, That makes so much sense thank you, 

I'm not in a position to breed anything yet, but the process of "making" interesting morphs is facinating


----------

